# Bolero camera box



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good morning,

I am new to motorhomes but am battling with a troublesome Bolero 630 EW at the moment - over 40 faults to date !! The dealer has not been able to solve some issues & I have been trying to resolve some issues.
I need to find the control box that, in the wiring, is between the rear view camera & the front LCD screen. Has anybody located this as I cant find it !!

Thanks

Marco


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

EMail Swift, or even telephone them....they are the experts...and very helpful :roll:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi stonkn
If you have a look on the n/s of the dash board you will a pocket on the top of it which is held in by torque screws,remove them and the pocket and you will find the controll unit.

Good luck

Glenn Harris workshop Manager


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Help*

Stonkin

If you need our help our telephone number is 01482 875740. We do close at 2pm on Fridays.

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi if you can tell me the year of your van then i will be able to help you with your problem with the camera,the reason i am asking for the year is that we changed the way we fitted the system from a drop down down screen to the screen built into the sat nav.
Thanks padge


----------



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Bolero camera*

Thank you all very much for taking the time to respond. I am at my wits end with this motorhome & have been on the edge of rejecting it legally !! It has had SO Many faults that I bought it with 1000 miles on it in April & it has done only 1400 now - I have had to cancel 4 trips so far as things have gone wrong.

In detail - its one of the early 630's - Dec 06 with a flip down front LCD. I have checked under the passenger stowage box - not there. I have taken the DVD head unit out to re-wire the audio as the dealer could not get it working so its not there either. I followed the wires back but they disappear under the headlining as they go back from the A Pillar & the only cables that go down the pillar are those to the DVD feed etc. The rear camera pod fell out so I took the chance to check there as well & behind the rear panel.

I have e-mailed Swift a number of times with only one reply. Any help would be gratefully received.

Marco


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

*Obserview Control Box*

Hi Stonkn,

With your van being made in Dec 06 it makes it an 07 model, confusing I know. On this van you should find an obserview control box hidden in the void behind the control panel located above the door, the best way to check if this is working properly is to connect the camera and monitor direct to it to rule out any cabling fault.

If you need any further advice please PM me with a contact number.

Best Regards

Karl Hulse
Sargent Electrical Services Ltd


----------



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Karl,

Its not there either!! So far I have taken the IP stowage box out, A pillar trim, base of the B pillar trim, the camera pod which fell out, the panel above the door (which is empty) the floor under the rear locker where the loom goes, the panel under the sink & across the back of the vehicle in the toilet - also where the loom is & traced the cables all the way to the cupboard above the fridge. 

I know this cupboard well as we have gone through 3 Free view boxes etc. I have now tidied this locker wiring up & the boxes up as they were all floating around. - In there is another box. It looks like a switcher box & has audio & TV feeds on the front face - this is not the camera box I am looking for is it?. From memory it has maybe 5 in/out Audio/Video feed sockets on the face with LEDs, but I don’t recall any other cables such as the reverse trigger etc? It does not look like the box illustration on the camera instruction sheet.

Thanks for everybody's ongoing help.

Marco


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

high padge here again the best thing for you to do is see your dealer and if you get nowhere with them then call swift and we will try and sort your faults out.
Thanks padge


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*Bolero Camera Box*

I can only sympathise with the author of this thread, he seems to be having terrible after sales service. I see there are a couple of replies from Swift, and can only recommend that the dealer is given a "kick up the axxx" by the top management of Swift, probably Peter Smith. Complaints and gripes such as this on a highly reputable site do the manufacturer no good at all, and can disuade a potential buyer.


----------



## BlackScorpion (Apr 30, 2008)

*Bolero*

Name and shame the dealer is my motto


----------



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi everybody - I have never experienced anything like it & cant believe the trouble I have had. I am trying to rectify the faults because the dealer (one with a number of outlets across the country) is incapable & as a trained engineer & someone who runs a design & development company, I find myself better qualified. To be fair the dealer has rectified some faults & has fitted a screen as an apology but let me give you a flavour of the faults - Microwave fitted too low so that the door was below the bottom edge of the surrounding frame & would not open. Water in most of the rear lights - the dealer drained them but did not fix the leak on each so they just filled up again & they declined to change the reflector in the lwr bumper corner moulding because it was 'too difficult'. It took me two hours but I did it in the end. And then there was the fridge that would not open on hot days - the side was warped & collided with the frame - nobody believed me but finally I was supplied a new door - NO display, laminate front, mouldings etc - just a bare door so I had to swap everything from the old door. Worthwhile though as it solved the problem. I have nearly 40 examples of this type of issue.

By the way, I filled in the dealer quality of service questionnaire & had a letter from their management informing me of an investigation into the situation. Despite talking to the dealer, I never heard from them again.

Back to the camera - I tried ringing Swift twice yesterday (operators busy both times) & my E-mail of last week has not attracted a response. Any more help on the location would be welcomed.

Marco


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Stonkn
I see your not getting far with this.
I said in my last post to you that the control box is situated within the dash,i still think it is.
If you call me i will talk you through on how to find it as it is fittied in between two panels.

Regards

Glenn Harris


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*BOLERO*

HI THERE WELL IVE A KONTIKI 2007 MODEL MY DVD AND CAMERA CONTROL BOXES ARE ABOVE THE FRIDGE IN A CUPBOARD I CANT UNDERSTAND Y YOU ARE HAVING ALL THESE PROBLEMS SEND ME YOUR NUMBER AND I WILL HELP YOU THREW THEM MIKE


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Stonkn
We have just looked at one of our Bolero`s in stock (2007 model) and like i say its situated to the passenger side of the dash board, you have a flap on the top of the dash and under that their is a pocket which is held in by torque screws.
If you remove the pocket you will see a silver controll box with jack plugs either side of it. 

I hope this helps you 

Regards

GlennHarris


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well you may have encountered issues Stonkyn but look at the calibre of help you are receiving here !!
You have a dealer, an electrical services company and the manufacturer helping you


----------



## 110658 (Mar 17, 2008)

Many thanks to Glenn for his advise over the phone. However, I took the passenger upper stowage box out again & the control box is not there. I even took the glove box & frame out & came from underneath & there is nothing. I gave up & ran in two new wires to the back of the vehicle !!

Whilst I was working on this I noticed the fact that 2 wires go into the side (habitation) door (in a protective sleeve). Since there is nothing electrical on the door, what do these do? Please don’t tell me that the lock is linked to the cab & triggers with the Fiat fob. I said when I bought the vehicle what a pain it was to manually unlock the side door always & the dealer just said that side doors have manual locks.


Marco


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Marco

Please send a PM with your details and telephone number so that we can help and speak to your dealer.

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Marco

Please send a PM with your details and telephone number so that we can help and speak to your dealer.

Regards
Kath


----------

